# Help fin regrowth?



## Elry

My two bettas, Altan and Callius, both have pretty shredded fins. Altan's are regrowing pretty well (have been since I got him a week ago), but Callius' aren't doing as well. I know it's because Callius had a bit of fin rot when I got him. But I think I can see a little bit of regrowth.

Anyway, is there anyway I can help aid in their regrowth? I've seen vague mentions to like aquarium salt and stuff, but that's about it. And I know keeping water clean is extremely important as well, especially in Callius' case.


----------



## rewindthelies

aquarium salt is good but can be a double edged sword, as in if you use it all the time the fish might become resistant, and need more and more to get the same affects. i would keep the water in the high 70's, and also add some beneficial bacteria in the form of stress zyme, cycle, or tlc for freshwater tanks. this way the slime coating can be replenished because the bacteria is doing their part in maintaining the aquarium, and the fish will build up more mucus in time leading to better regeneration. you can also add a few drops of ich cure because it has methalane blue which is in betta water anyways (hense the blue in pet stores). i had the same problem as well with my community fish and the guy at aqualand aquariums said to dump half the bottle of tlc for freshwater in the tank(30 gal) then the other half the next day and just wait. seemed to work great for me  hope this helps


----------



## Chard56

Just to clarify a few things, the fish won't become resistant to salt. The more you put in the less beneficial effects you will have. You can't acclimate a Betta to saltwater like a Molly or Monodactylus. Ich cure contains Malichite Green not Methylene Blue and using it as a preventitive can make disease strains more immune to it. Clean water with a teaspoon of salt per gallon helps stimulate their immune system and a blackwater treatment or Indian Almond leaves will add tannins, nutrients and minerals to promote fin regeneration.


----------



## Chaz385

rewindthelies said:


> aquarium salt is good


THIS. 1000X THIS. 

my betta's fins were pretty torn up and almost gone until i put him into a new 5 gallon and added aquarium salt to it, not even 3 months later his fins are almost completely grown back! all it takes is patience and a little TLC and he will be as good as new


----------



## Kurt R Furan

uhmmm, can this aquarium salt treatment help my corys, too? My little ones fins are all but gone, and the big one's fins took a beating when they lived in the same tank with my betta. I'd like to get them back to healthy fins, and this seems like the best solution I've seen ever. I just hope it's not Betta exclusive.


----------



## clopez1

I got a betta at Petsmart and I thought maybe he was young and under developed, well doing more research I think maybe he was attacked. I made a video would love to get feedback from anyone who knows enough to tell me what may be wrong and what I can do. Oh he’s supposed to be a halfmoon.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvG5m-xMSNc


----------



## Betta man

He's ripped up. Try clean, warm water with some stress coat (water conditioner) and a little bit of aquarium salt.


----------



## yannis2307

i commented to your video too, but i'll say this here too...he could have been attacked, but it can be due to many factors... if you feed him live bloodworms for a while if you haven't already and add a little salt or whatever, he's sure to become a beautiful betta...he is very nice indeed....


----------

